# driving times from Arabian Ranches to Sharjah (AIS)



## juzzrach (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, could someone pls tell me approx driving time from Arabian Ranches to Australian International School in Sharjah. Thanks:confused2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Probably 30 minutes at most with the best route via the outter road the 611....

The 611 is only 2 or 3 minutes from AR and you will avoid any problems along Emirates Rd (311)


----------

